# Pregnant 6 month old cavalier kc spaniel



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anybody know what the dangers are of a pup so young having pups herself?

I have a friend that has a pregnant 6 1/2 month old cavalier (mated with another cavalier) that is saying she does not believe in abortion in humans so she doesnt believe in it in dogs. I have tried to tell her this is not a good situation for her puppy but dont actually know the dangers, does anybody know what they are or a site i can show her?

If she plans on letting the puppy have babies will the RSPCA or somebody like that step in if informed? 

Also what stage is to late for her to have the babies aborted?


----------



## Tahlee (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh dear, that is far too young. Poor little Cav! Can't help with your questions tho...sorry.


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Tahlee said:


> Oh dear, that is far too young. Poor little Cav! Can't help with your questions tho...sorry.


Yeah it is, i feel so bad for her shes only a baby. Thank you anyway


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

God the poor puppy she sounds like a horrible women .

The bitch could die giving birth or all the puppies could die
its more than likely with the bitch so young the mum wont feed or look after the puppies so she will have to hand rear the pups.

possible the bitch will need a c section being to small for a litter of puppies.
Has she got all the spare money for all vets visit and c sections?

Sorry i dont know where you stand about the rspca being informed but if i were you id ring and report her anyway and just see what they say.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG,
What a totally stupid,irresponsible woman 
This poor girl is only a baby herself.

As above the bitch could die,She is not mature enough to cope with a litter of pups so stands a chance the breeder will have to hand rear them,this is very time consuming,feeding every two hours day and night.

I doubt the RSPCA will do anything as along as the bitch has shelter,food and water.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Poor girl!

I would of thought this could be very expensive for your friend. As the changes of vet intervention are high (ie caesarian) and being so little herself she probably won't have many pups to sell (if your friend thought she could make money out of it).


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

x.a said:


> Does anybody know what the dangers are of a pup so young having pups herself?
> 
> I have a friend that has a pregnant 6 1/2 month old cavalier (mated with another cavalier) that is saying she does not believe in abortion in humans so she doesnt believe in it in dogs. I have tried to tell her this is not a good situation for her puppy but dont actually know the dangers, does anybody know what they are or a site i can show her?
> 
> ...


thats disgusting poor cav hasnt even finished growing herslef yet.
How irresponsible and idiotic to allow her to have the pups and put her life at risk at such a young age.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG  That is awful please try and get her to change her mind. I think although not 100% sure they can have the mismate up till 6 weeks after the mating. How far along is she and is the pregnancy confirmed? She really is endangering her dogs life and she clearly has not got enough expieriance to bring up a litter of puppies. Try telling her it will cost her £800 at least for a c section, she will probably need one as she is so young, I would also be suprised if she know what to do with the pups so she may well end up hand feeding them, every 2 hours! I really hope you can talk some sense into her, if not please get her to go to the vet for a check up at least. She may not believe in abortions for humans that is her right to free choice, but her dog is a DOG not a human and she should make the responsible decision.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

that is a case of very irresponsible dog ownership.....why on eartth has she let this happen in the first place?


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

So sad 
Please pass on my email [email protected], tell her I will help her all I can...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

i think she needs to get ot the vets see what they say never mind she does not believe in abortion she should never of let it happen


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

In all fairness to the girl maybe it was just an accident & now she is worrying about her pup & not wanting to harm the babies ..

your friend really needs to get her to a vet NOW


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

:mad2:

I knew I shouldn't read this thread! Makes my blood boil!! I hope the pup comes through this ok, and the owner sees sense and gets the mismate jab and then has this girl spayed as soon as she's mature enough (pup that is, not owner!!)


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

OMG THIS IS DISGUSTING PEOPLE LIKE THIS SHOULD NOT OWN A DOG!
THIS COULD KILL THE DOG TEL YOUR FRIEND TAKE HER THE VETS FOR THE MISMATE JAB ITS THE LEAST SHE CAN DO!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

cav said:


> OMG THIS IS DISGUSTING PEOPLE LIKE THIS SHOULD NOT OWN A DOG!
> THIS COULD KILL THE DOG TEL YOUR FRIEND TAKE HER THE VETS FOR THE MISMATE JAB ITS THE LEAST SHE CAN DO!!!!!


i total agree the mismate jab should be given in this situation.! your friends dog is far to young and may not cope, as shes only a pup herself.!
i dont belive in dogs being breed from until 2years of age.x
hope your friends makes the right choice for her little girl.! 
your friends needs to think seriousely about having the MISMATE for the safety of her pup insteed of what see belives in, you friends doesnt agree with aborting human babies which is fine as she has a choice witch an animal doesnt.!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

OMG Poor Baby. Her Pelvic bones will not be fully matured and she could have serious complications. She also will not be able to KC Reg although if she is the type of irresponsible person to let this happen and continue with the pregnancy she will no doubt not be bothering re KC


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

she is not worried about KC registering the pups as she says she is going to keep them but shes now says she will see a vet and see what the vet says before allowing her pup to go through with the litter


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

Glad to here she is taking her puppy to the vets hopefully the vet will give her a good talking too on what she has done and put this poor puppy through and get her to do the right thing by the dog.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> she is not worried about KC registering the pups as she says she is going to keep them but shes now says she will see a vet and see what the vet says before allowing her pup to go through with the litter


I don't hold out much hope of help from the vet tbh. Vets are not all that knowledgeable about normal breeding practices - they have no need to be. They simply deal with problems. I hope your friend has a few thousand pounds set aside for likely c-section/medical help.

I am disgusted and cannot believe that she's against abortion and yet seems quite happy to put her poor puppy through this. She doesn't deserve to own a puppy with that attitude.



> she is not worried about KC registering the pups as she says she is going to keep them


Is she mad? She has proved she's not capable of looking after one pup much less a litter. And it is not easy looking after two puppies from the same litter, much less keeping the whole litter. She is living in cuckoo land!!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Poor puppy i hope everything works out for the pup.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

isadobe said:


> In all fairness to the girl maybe it was just an accident & now she is worrying about her pup & not wanting to harm the babies ..
> 
> your friend really needs to get her to a vet NOW


Accidents at this age can totally be avoid by using ones common sense. Bitches usually start coming into seaon for the first time around 6 months (some even earlier, some later). So your friend should have been keeping a closer eye on the bitch anyway. Where was she when all this was 'all in the making'???
That poor beautiful puppy. I dread to think whats going to happen to her if this pregnancy is allowed to continue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the one thread that I have been wanting to post on all day!

Firstly, I am not getting at you (the original poster) But personally I would not want a friend like this - and would be telling her what I though of her in no uncertain words! But I doubt that would work!!! so maybe you can tell her the following!!

This Bitch is too immature to have pups, she has not only not yet matured she has not finished growing yet herself, these pups are going to take an aweful lot out of her, and I doubt very much if she will have a normal delivery! Your friend has been stupid enough to mate her, so I can only assume she is of lower intelligence - so what the hell is she going to do when there are complications at the birth?? Sit there and wait?? Watch the poor dog suffer and maybe die! 
If the poor dog does sucessfully deliver she will more then likely reject the pups anyway , or at the very worst kill them!

So sad that you have to have a friend like this! please please please, try and talk some sense into her thick head! and if all else fails I see you have been left an email by a good member (RACH)who is willing to help - please use it!
DT


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

As far i concerned this is very dangerous for this poor little puppy and extremely irresponsible. I don't know much about dog breeding i will admit but i know that much!!

That pup isn't even mature herself........at least you seem responsible and caring, to post this. You are obviously concerned and i would speak to your friend about not letting this continue for the sake of this pup and her puppies.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe you should tell your friend that although she may have her own views and morals regarding abortion, that her puppy does not share these morals and she could be putting her dogs life at risk, just because of her own selfish views. Does she really think that killing an otherwise probably healthy puppy is acceptable? And I really don't think she knows the first thing about puppies or breeding if she thinks she's going to keep the litter. Dogs are not like humans - they usually have more than one or two at a time. One puppy is difficult enough to bring up and housetrain, never mind an entire litter.

I am so sorry that you have to stand by and watch this happen. However, there are a lot of lovely members on here that will help you whatever decision your friend makes, so stick around


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*:angry: :crying: :crying: :crying:

My thoughts not repeatable 
so have just used emoticons*


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for the advice from everyone.

I have shown messages from here to my friend and she is now seeing the dangers that her puppy is facing, she has an appointment tomorrow with her vets to see if she can have her puppy spay or something to help her.

I will keep you all posted on what her vet says


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have to agree, this is very irressponsible. Surely as a dog owner she would have known when her bitch was due to have a seasion? And really, she should have had her dog neatueared? I also have a puppy who is 6 months old, and the thought of putting her through pregnancy is scary.

I also disagree with abortsions in humans, but this dog didn't get a choice!

(Sorry for spelling mistakes lol)


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

you should tell your friend that she may not believe in abortion, but she finds it totally okl to possibly kill all the puppies at birth (or before they even come into the world) and her bitch also for putting her through the process....  tell me what is ethical about that  your friend needs a kick up the jacksy


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

x.a said:


> Thank you for the advice from everyone.
> 
> I have shown messages from here to my friend and she is now seeing the dangers that her puppy is facing, she has an appointment tomorrow with her vets to see if she can have her puppy spay or something to help her.
> 
> I will keep you all posted on what her vet says


Thats great news! 
please keep us informed
DT


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

x.a said:


> Thank you for the advice from everyone.
> 
> I have shown messages from here to my friend and she is now seeing the dangers that her puppy is facing, she has an appointment tomorrow with her vets to see if she can have her puppy spay or something to help her.
> 
> I will keep you all posted on what her vet says


Thank god! I hope all is ok and they have caught it early enough.


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

I just thought i would give you all an update.

Little Levi was taken into the vet today and my friend was told that spaying her is her best option, my friend then said she couldnt afford to have that done, so me and my girlfriend decided to offer to buy Levi from her and have her spayed. 
Especially after we realised how much smaller she is against our 5 month old Cavalier.

She is booked in to be spay in the morning and is now a new member of our family.

Im not happy that out of this situation my friend left with £350 and no trouble but im happy enough knowing Levi is now in safe hands.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

x.a said:


> Thank you for the advice from everyone.
> 
> I have shown messages from here to my friend and she is now seeing the dangers that her puppy is facing, she has an appointment tomorrow with her vets to see if she can have her puppy spay or something to help her.
> 
> I will keep you all posted on what her vet says


aww, good on her for doing what's best for the dog, even if it did take longer than it should!

If it is still early enough, the vet will probably reccomend the mismate jab, which I think is a bit like a 'morning after pill' for humans, but it can be used after a longer amount of time with dogs (not sure how long, but someone on here will know)

Glad she's seen sense, keep us posted with what happens 

Another job well done by the Pet Forums team, I say!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

x.a said:


> I just thought i would give you all an update.
> 
> Little Levi was taken into the vet today and my friend was told that spaying her is her best option, my friend then said she couldnt afford to have that done, so me and my girlfriend decided to offer to buy Levi from her and have her spayed.
> Especially after we realised how much smaller she is against our 5 month old Cavalier.
> ...


aww, well i'm glad she's in safe hands now, your friend totally doesnt deserve that amount of money - she could have put that dog and the pups through hell, but at least it will all be sorted now. Good luck with the spaying, and what a lovely thing to do taking on the pup yourselves, congrats to you & your girlfriend


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww, well i'm glad she's in safe hands now, your friend totally doesnt deserve that amount of money - she could have put that dog and the pups through hell, but at least it will all be sorted now. Good luck with the spaying, and what a lovely thing to do taking on the pup yourselves, congrats to you & your girlfriend


Thank you.

Shes a sweet tiny little girl neither of us could have seen her go through that  Plus our two cavs love playing with her when shes around


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well done for helping this poor little dog, at least by having her spayed she wont get any of the nasty diseases unspayed bitches are prone to. And thanx for the pm x


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well done for helping this poor little dog, at least by having her spayed she wont get any of the nasty diseases unspayed bitches are prone to. And thanx for the pm x


your welcome


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Forgive me for jumping to conclusions - but was she mated with one of your dogs?
regards
DT


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Forgive me for jumping to conclusions - but was she mated with one of your dogs?
> regards
> DT


No she wasnt, i have a 5 month old bitch and a 19 month old altered male that would not of been in any fit state if he was unaltered anyway as hes has recently had knee surgery


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done for getting her out there and doing the right thing by her, this pup is very lucky that you have taken her in and is now in safe hands well done.!
But now we need pitures lol
good luck with her 
take care kerry x


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Well done for getting her out there and doing the right thing by her, this pup is very lucky that you have taken her in and is now in safe hands well done.!
> But now we need pitures lol
> good luck with her
> take care kerry x


lol ok you can see a picture, how do i put pictures up?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations and well done xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

x.a said:


> lol ok you can see a picture, how do i put pictures up?


when you go into the reply box at the top theres a paper clip click on it and browse find your pictures and then upload and post..hope that makes sense lol im not good with giving instructions..xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

x.a said:


> No she wasnt, i have a 5 month old bitch and a 19 month old altered male that would not of been in any fit state if he was unaltered anyway as hes has recently had knee surgery


Well glad to hear you have her now anyway!! hopefully we can look forward to some good news for the wee girl.
Bless you!
DT


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank god for that! Ive been watching this thread but could have posted without getting banned for my expletives! So pleased she is with you now and hopefully this whole nightmare for her can be put to the past and she will live a happy healthy life


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

ok i tried to add two pictures lets see if it worked lol


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

as you can tell by her face the car isnt her favourite place lol


----------



## Emma+Lacey (Feb 23, 2009)

Bless her she looks so much smaller than my four month old cav


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

x.a said:


> ok i tried to add two pictures lets see if it worked lol


aww she is soo cute, what a little stunner she is very lucky you are there for her now..
no she doesnt like the look of tha car lol but if shes not use to it then she wouldnt...bless her 
take care kerry x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Forgive me for jumping to conclusions - but was she mated with one of your dogs?
> regards
> DT


i was thinking the same!

ok good on your for taking her on but i think 6 months is way to young to have her spayed:scared:.....vets are just stupid grrrrrrr!

this poor dog as been through so much at such a young age!


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done to you for helping. I do hope your friend is using some of the £350 she has earned to pay for the puppy to be spayed?


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

rotts05 said:


> Well done to you for helping. I do hope your friend is using some of the £350 she has earned to pay for the puppy to be spayed?


were paying for her vet treatment i dont know what shes doing with the money


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Emma+Lacey said:


> Bless her she looks so much smaller than my four month old cav


she is tiny, shes smaller then our 5 month old


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

x.a said:


> were paying for her vet treatment i dont know what shes doing with the money


how can you be friends with a person like this


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> aww she is soo cute, what a little stunner she is very lucky you are there for her now..
> no she doesnt like the look of tha car lol but if shes not use to it then she wouldnt...bless her
> take care kerry x


i think she will do ok once she gets use to it


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

cav said:


> how can you be friends with a person like this


i dont think we are going to have anything more to do with her after this, its not the money thats the problem as we had been saving it up for a bsh cat so we did have it and it went to a good thing, its what shes put Levi through that makes me more mad


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've just read this post and I'm shocked that someone would think it's ok for a 6 month old pup to have babies!  

I'm glad that you managed to get her away from her owner and offer her a loving home. She is gorgeous by the way :001_wub:


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

charlie9009 said:


> I've just read this post and I'm shocked that someone would think it's ok for a 6 month old pup to have babies!
> 
> I'm glad that you managed to get her away from her owner and offer her a loving home. She is gorgeous by the way :001_wub:


thank you.
lol she is and shes not short of people telling her that lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

x.a said:


> i dont think we are going to have anything more to do with her after this, its not the money thats the problem as we had been saving it up for a bsh cat so we did have it and it went to a good thing, its what shes put Levi through that makes me more mad


yes it is just horrible to read this as i own 4 cavs and people like that dont deserve a dog!
im just glad you have got her and can spoil her rotten with lots of cuddles cus that is what cavs like best
i could not be friends with her either
what do your other dogs think of her?

wish you all lots of happy years together


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

cav said:


> yes it is just horrible to read this as i own 4 cavs and people like that dont deserve a dog!
> im just glad you have got her and can spoil her rotten with lots of cuddles cus that is what cavs like best
> i could not be friends with her either
> what do your other dogs think of her?
> ...


We have 3 cavs now lol
The other two lover her, she use to play with them when she was younger. My other two are real dog loving dogs, our little girl is more for playing but our boy is more gental and laid back and just trys to look after everyone lol

She will deffinatly get lots of love and cuddles here

There is one thing that we have notices about Levi that we have never seen before, when shes out on her walks she kind of does a high pitched typed yelp at people


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She is very very cute bless her.


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Indie said:


> She is very very cute bless her.


Thank you


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

x.a said:


> We have 3 cavs now lol
> The other two lover her, she use to play with them when she was younger. My other two are real dog loving dogs, our little girl is more for playing but our boy is more gental and laid back and just trys to look after everyone lol
> 
> She will deffinatly get lots of love and cuddles here
> ...


year mine are the same they just love to play lol!

maybe she is abit excited to be walked and get all this attention bless
did her owner not walk and socialise her much?


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

cav said:


> year mine are the same they just love to play lol!
> 
> maybe she is abit excited to be walked and get all this attention bless
> did her owner not walk and socialise her much?


No she wasnt taken out only a few times when she was a few weeks old but she was carried here, shes not socialised or toilet trained so my girlfriend takes her for a walk every 2 hours because she wont toilet in the garden so shes trying to get her to go toilet by walking her.
Do you think once she gets use to going out she will stop the yelping?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

hoe comes she could find the £350 to buy her but couldnt afford to have her spayed


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> hoe comes she could find the £350 to buy her but couldnt afford to have her spayed


We gave her the £350 for Levi, she got her from her sister i dont know if she paid for her


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

x.a said:


> No she wasnt taken out only a few times when she was a few weeks old but she was carried here, shes not socialised or toilet trained so my girlfriend takes her for a walk every 2 hours because she wont toilet in the garden so shes trying to get her to go toilet by walking her.
> Do you think once she gets use to going out she will stop the yelping?


omg it just gets worse this is why i vet homes to stop prats like this having one of my pups
yes with a little time and work she should be fine
cavs are realy quick with training im sure you will all do a great job with her


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

So your sister bred her? What does she think to all this? Surely she would be the one wanting her back?


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

cav said:


> omg it just gets worse this is why i vet homes to stop prats like this having one of my pups
> yes with a little time and work she should be fine
> cavs are realy quick with training im sure you will all do a great job with her


I think you have the right idea vetting homes first, if i bred dogs i think i would too.
Well we wont give up on her, shes here to stay now so we will just keep trying lol


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Dundee said:


> So your sister bred her? What does she think to all this? Surely she would be the one wanting her back?


No her last owners (what use to be my friend) sister bred her, i dont know what she thinks of this or if she wanted her back, we just offered her the money Levi and she agreed to it


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Someone said 6 months is too young to spay...well yes I agree it's not ideal but better than the poor mite having pups !

She looks very young, are you sure she is 6 months ?

Get her in, get her spayed, and when she's recovered you can spend all the time in the world getting her used to the outside world

Good luck x


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Someone said 6 months is too young to spay...well yes I agree it's not ideal but better than the poor mite having pups !
> 
> She looks very young, are you sure she is 6 months ?
> 
> ...


Yes shes had her from 6 weeks old and it was just before we got our puppy and shes 5 months so 6 months is about right.

Shes to be dropped off at the vet at 8:30 in the morning to be spayed


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

x.a said:


> Yes shes had her from 6 weeks old and it was just before we got our puppy and shes 5 months so 6 months is about right.
> 
> Shes to be dropped off at the vet at 8:30 in the morning to be spayed


Crikey 
I would get her on a high quality puppy food and perhaps some goats milk, she is tiny !
Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Crikey
> I would get her on a high quality puppy food and perhaps some goats milk, she is tiny !
> Good luck tomorrow x


We have put her on Bakers puppy dry food the same as our 5 month old, is that an ok food for her?

Thank you


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

x.a said:


> We have put her on Bakers puppy dry food the same as our 5 month old, is that an ok food for her?
> 
> Thank you


Totally off topic but not a food I would feed
Something like James Well Beloved, Royal Canin, Eukanuba or Nature Diet/Menu may be better for them all


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*She is very tiny for 6months.

Has the vet confirmed if she is pregnant? Or has the vet decided to abort any she is expecting whilst spaying?

Sorry if i missed wether she was or not.

I think i would have the mismate & wait a couple of months for the spay, but thats jmo

Food wise maybe put her on Natures Diet puppy along with the bakers puppy.
3 meals rather than 2 incase she's not been fed properly.

Shouldn't worry about the high pitched squeals, we had a Cav who did that for his whole life, just seemed so happy hitting the countryside LOL

Lots of luck with her & big cuddles from us :001_wub:*


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Totally off topic but not a food I would feed
> Something like James Well Beloved, Royal Canin, Eukanuba or Nature Diet/Menu may be better for them all


Im not sure what she was on before but her breath is terrible.

Your little picture is cute, our boy is black and tan but never looks that neat lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not been on here for a couple of days so just caught up with this thread.
Well done XA for giving Levi a safe and loving home.
She is really beautiful, but so tiny.
She has definately landed on her feet in a lovely family with 2 cavi fiends, she'll soon learn what to do.


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *She is very tiny for 6months.
> 
> Has the vet confirmed if she is pregnant? Or has the vet decided to abort any she is expecting whilst spaying?
> 
> ...


The vet is going to spay her an abort the pups that are there.

I will ask the vet tomorrow about her size and what foods he thinks is best, he didnt mention anything about her being small when we was there though, but she is alot smaller then our 5 month old.

lol awwww, well is she squeals all her life then as long as shes happy lol


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

x.a said:


> Im not sure what she was on before but her breath is terrible.
> 
> Your little picture is cute, our boy is black and tan but never looks that neat lol


Thankyou 
That's my Taffy, we also have his son Ollie who's a Ruby, his daughter Katey a Black and Tan and Lass who's a Tri...oh and can't forget the big boy, Rocky our Golden Retriever pup

Personally I wouldn't bother with the mismate and would just get her spayed, mismate jab isn't 100% and I really wouldn't be taking any chances

Well let her settle in and maybe have a look at changing all their food...a lot of companys will send free samples for you to try


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Not been on here for a couple of days so just caught up with this thread.
> Well done XA for giving Levi a safe and loving home.
> She is really beautiful, but so tiny.
> She has definately landed on her feet in a lovely family with 2 cavi fiends, she'll soon learn what to do.


Thank you.
Im sure she will too  shes a lovely little girl to have


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Thankyou
> That's my Taffy, we also have his son Ollie who's a Ruby, his daughter Katey a Black and Tan and Lass who's a Tri...oh and can't forget the big boy, Rocky our Golden Retriever pup
> 
> Personally I wouldn't bother with the mismate and would just get her spayed, mismate jab isn't 100% and I really wouldn't be taking any chances
> ...


Hes lovely, how do you get him looking so neat?

My girlfriend is worried about her size now so shes taken measurements for you to see if you know how under size she is
Height 9 1/2 inch
Lenght 15 inch
Chest 16 inch


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

x.a said:


> Hes lovely, how do you get him looking so neat?
> 
> My girlfriend is worried about her size now so shes taken measurements for you to see if you know how under size she is
> Height 9 1/2 inch
> ...


Please don't worry, she's probably going to be a tiny girl
Here is a picture of Katey at 6 months
That picture of Taffy was done at a Show so he was tidy, believe me he isn't always !!


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Please don't worry, she's probably going to be a tiny girl
> Here is a picture of Katey at 6 months


Awwww Katey is beautiful, she seems bigger but your probably right shes probably going to just be small


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Rach said:


> Please don't worry, she's probably going to be a tiny girl
> Here is a picture of Katey at 6 months
> That picture of Taffy was done at a Show so he was tidy, believe me he isn't always !!


I like how yours all have good names too, my girlfriend named our boy Ola-Lulu  and she wants to name our baby too its not looking good lol

At least Levi and our other cav Phoenix names arnt so bad lol


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Her smell is probably down to the bakers food,its a really bad food full of colours and preservatives.Burns dry food is good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

She is beautiful, my vet does spaying at five and a half months, my Yorkie Holly was 6 months when she was spayed, no problem.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bless her  Hope she does well now she has a good home. Get the vet to check in her mouth too if she's whiffy, just in case there is anything going on there. 
The best food you can manage , plenty of it, little and often . 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww,
She's a cutie 

Well done on taking her and sorting out this mess.

Fingers crossed for her spay tomorrow and I'm sure everything will go well and she will be fine 
Keep us updated on her progress please


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

x.a. you and your girlfriend are really marvelous for taking in this little Cavvie girl. It's not as if you were planning to have another puppy. But you saw how badly she was being treated and acted on it. A big thank you to you both on behalf of Levi for taking her in and being so selfless.

She's obviously had her first season otherwise she wouldn't be pregnant. So in Levi's case and imo to have her spade and the babies aborted is the right way forward for her.

Imo, and I am sure others will agree with me, Bakers is not a good quality food. There are plenty better ones on the market. I peronsally give mine Oscars Ultracare Lamb & Rice. Its approx £39/15kg. But they don't need much. ie my 7.5kg adult cavvie girl has 100g a day split into two meals. It's also delivered direct to your door (ordered in the morning it's usually delivered next day). Ultracare is the best quality food they do. But they do have others. If your interested have a look at their website. If you have any questions ring them, they are only too happy to help. I've also been reading up on nature diet. A lot of people recommend that and it does appear to be a good quality food. 

With regard to her size. There are lots of small Cavaliers out there these days. I know someone who's 6 month old weighs only around 3kgs! However, saying that she does look a little under weigh. The vets will need to weigh Levi to know how much anaesthetic to give her. If you ask them what it is they will tell you and you can act on that accordingly. She probably needs building up.

I hope all goes well with her op. I, along with everyong here on the forum, will be thinking of Levi. At least now she is in the right hands (yourselves) to receive all the love and care she deserves. Once she has recovered from the op you can then start to boost her confidence doing all the doggie things we like to do. 

Oh and the screaming cavvie on walks, unfortunately, is normal. I have two that do that. I get some really weird looks when I'm out with them. I'm sure they think I strangling them lol. But hey, as long as they are enjoying themselves what does it matter.

Please keep us updated with how she does today and, of course it goes without saying, her future.



.


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your well wishes for Levi.

The vet said her spaying went well and she is in recovery, and is doing well.
Unfortunatly she cant come home tonight but we were told to call in the morning to see if shes ready to come home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

So pleased it went well, they are making sure she is ok and should be home tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so pleased to hear she's out of surgery and doing well.

Fingers crossed she will be home tomorrow


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

doggiesgalore said:


> x.a. you and your girlfriend are really marvelous for taking in this little Cavvie girl. It's not as if you were planning to have another puppy. But you saw how badly she was being treated and acted on it. A big thank you to you both on behalf of Levi for taking her in and being so selfless.
> 
> She's obviously had her first season otherwise she wouldn't be pregnant. So in Levi's case and imo to have her spade and the babies aborted is the right way forward for her.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice and kind words.

We wasnt looking for another puppy but shes a sweetie so one more is ok by us 

Will my local pets at home store sell Oscars Ultracare or is there somewhere else i should get it from?

I will certainly keep you updated on her progress


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah hopefully she will be home with us tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Did the vet say you should give her Oscars Ulracare i feed my little girl Royal Canin. The breeder started her on it and we have stuck with it. She is almost 16 months old and is only just over 2kg.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

x.a said:


> Thank you for the advice and kind words.
> 
> We wasnt looking for another puppy but shes a sweetie so one more is ok by us
> 
> ...


I think Oscars is sold directly by a rep. They come out to your house, talk you through their products, and then decide the best option for your needs.
I believe its never sold in shops, but it is a good food.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

x.a said:


> Thank you for the advice and kind words.
> 
> We wasnt looking for another puppy but shes a sweetie so one more is ok by us
> 
> ...


I'm so pleased for Levi and yourselves all went well today. The vet obviously wish to ensure she is fit and well before coming home. But today will be the beginning of a new lease of live for this little girl thanks to you both.

You cannot buy Oscars in the petshops. But like I said, they are very quick on delivering direct to your doorstep. I have a rep who delivers my and be is extremely helpful. If your interested take a look at their website Oscar Pet Foods UK - Nutritious quality pet foods delivered to your door

Look for to hearing an update on Levi later today.

ps do you plan to keep her name Levi or rename her with one of your own?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

x.a said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes for Levi.
> 
> The vet said her spaying went well and she is in recovery, and is doing well.
> Unfortunatly she cant come home tonight but we were told to call in the morning to see if shes ready to come home.


Glad to hear the op went well - fingers crossed she's home today.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Morning x.a., As you haven't posted an update, I was just wondering if Levi came home yesterday and if everything is ok?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> Morning x.a., As you haven't posted an update, I was just wondering if Levi came home yesterday and if everything is ok?


I was just thinking the same thing, hope all is well.


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

So sorry it took me so long to get back to you.

Levi came home Saturday morning at she is doing great, you wouldnt even know shes been through so much.

We hadnt concidered changing her name, were not very good at name picking lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

That's great news, glad she is doing well. Do you want to change her name I am sure there would be lots of suggestions here if you wanted help. maybe it would be a good idea and give her a complete new start with a new identity. Well done with what you have done for her now enjoy her. xx


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats absolutely fabulous news. 
Here's wishing her a speedy recovery and a long and happy future with you, your girlfriend and your other dogs.

Please do keep us updated with her progress. If you have time, some pics of all your canine family would be nice.


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Brilliant, she can look forward to a long happy life now


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I read this thread last week but never got a chance to put my thoughts in. Your friend who had Levi was an idiot and i am so glad that you took her off her hands, even if it meant you buying the dog off him/her. She/he didn't deserve Levi. I mean who in their right mind would let a six month old baby carry puppies at her age! She's a baby!! I am glad you got Levi now and i am glad she has had her pregnancy terminated and that she is spayed now. 

Please let us know how she gets on and how she settles in and everything. You and your g/f have a big heart to take Levi on. I wish there were more people like you in the world.


----------



## x.a (Dec 23, 2008)

Just thought i would give you all a quick update on Levi, she has been for a check up and is doing well, her stitches are due to come out on monday is she has healed up ok.

We decided to keeep her name as she does know it and we didnt want her to have to many confussions.
She is getting along great with our other two and feels like she belongs in the family.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so glad little Levi is doing well & she has settled in to your family, shes such a sweet puppy, you should be very proud for saving her from what would have been a terrible ordeal!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great news that Levi is doing so well - thx for keeping us updated.


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

Haven't been on for ages and just read this thread ........... well done everyone.....another little cavi saved from an awful ordeal......... enjoy life little Levi ..... every home should have a cavi  or 3 !!!!!


----------



## Nuttytart72 (Feb 12, 2016)

I dont normally post things but felt I had to..... As my cavalier bitch is possibly pregnant and she is 10 months old.... I am not an irresponsible owner by any means both her an my 2 and half yr old cavalier are pedigree well looked after and weren't bought to breed or make a quick buck they are pets never intended or wanted to breed them...they have Jabs, chipped vets regular etc... Spoilt rotten... This has been completley unplanned and an accident even had the special knickers for her... I don't know yet if she is definatley pregnant and upon phoning the vets today I was told the only way they could find out is by scanning her but scanner is not available til next week... From what I have read it's very likely off her food quiet and teets are prominent.... If she is she will get the best care i can give.... Just wanted to stress that accidents do happen and it doesn't really make someone a bad owner


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Nuttytart72 said:


> I dont normally post things but felt I had to..... As my cavalier bitch is possibly pregnant and she is 10 months old.... I am not an irresponsible owner by any means both her an my 2 and half yr old cavalier are pedigree well looked after and weren't bought to breed or make a quick buck they are pets never intended or wanted to breed them...they have Jabs, chipped vets regular etc... Spoilt rotten... This has been completley unplanned and an accident even had the special knickers for her... I don't know yet if she is definatley pregnant and upon phoning the vets today I was told the only way they could find out is by scanning her but scanner is not available til next week... From what I have read it's very likely off her food quiet and teets are prominent.... If she is she will get the best care i can give.... Just wanted to stress that accidents do happen and it doesn't really make someone a bad owner


I used to keep three entire dogs, all being used at stud, and unspayed bitches, and I never had an accident.

If your bitch's pregnancy was unplanned, well, that's a shame, but why are you allowing it to continue?

Ten months is way too young. Have you spoken to your Vet about the Mismate injection?

The fact that your dogs are inoculated and are "spoiled rotten" means nothing. Cavaliers are prone to some horrendous, hereditary conditions and your dogs haven't been tested.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nuttytart72 said:


> I dont normally post things but felt I had to..... As my cavalier bitch is possibly pregnant and she is 10 months old.... I am not an irresponsible owner by any means both her an my 2 and half yr old cavalier are pedigree well looked after and weren't bought to breed or make a quick buck they are pets never intended or wanted to breed them...they have Jabs, chipped vets regular etc... Spoilt rotten... This has been completley unplanned and an accident even had the special knickers for her... I don't know yet if she is definatley pregnant and upon phoning the vets today I was told the only way they could find out is by scanning her but scanner is not available til next week... From what I have read it's very likely off her food quiet and teets are prominent.... If she is she will get the best care i can give.... Just wanted to stress that accidents do happen and it doesn't really make someone a bad owner


Accidents do happen, yes, but how the owner responds to the accident is what determines whether they are irresponsible or not.

In all honesty, she is still just a baby so too young to have a litter yet, & I'm guessing both dogs haven't been given all the health tests that are vital for the breed to avoid the pups being born with (or going on to develop) agonising conditions- MVD, SM/CM, dry eye, curly coat & so on....

http://www.cavalierhealth.org/

Those 'special knickers' are about as much use as a chocolate condom!

There is still time to get the mismate and/or spay.


----------



## Nuttytart72 (Feb 12, 2016)

Both have been checked for all conditions and are both healthy I am dealing with the situation perhaps I should have made that clear.... Hence why I said that accidents do happen.... Have appt with vets on Monday to discuss options and have her scanned... It could turn out that she is not pregnant after all and either way they will then both be booked in to be spayed neutered.... I was just simply pointing out that because these things happen it doesn't make an irresponsible owner... I only wish i knew those special knickers were useless.... I really did do everything to keep them apart thought I did a good job obviously wasn't careful enough


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nuttytart72 said:


> I dont normally post things but felt I had to..... As my cavalier bitch is possibly pregnant and she is 10 months old.... I am not an irresponsible owner by any means both her an my 2 and half yr old cavalier are pedigree well looked after and weren't bought to breed or make a quick buck they are pets never intended or wanted to breed them...they have Jabs, chipped vets regular etc... Spoilt rotten... This has been completley unplanned and an accident even had the special knickers for her... I don't know yet if she is definatley pregnant and upon phoning the vets today I was told the only way they could find out is by scanning her but scanner is not available til next week... From what I have read it's very likely off her food quiet and teets are prominent.... If she is she will get the best care i can give.... Just wanted to stress that accidents do happen and it doesn't really make someone a bad owner


Well, the only thing you can do now is to discuss the mismate jab with your vet, especially as it's still very early into a 'potential' pregnancy. As @Sweety has said, Cavs, as I'm sure you're aware, are prone to some serious genetic health conditions. Breeding from untested parent's is the last thing this poor little breed needs. Accidents aside, it's not to late to do the responsible thing in rectifying your mistake.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nuttytart72 said:


> Both have been checked for all conditions and are both healthy I am dealing with the situation perhaps I should have made that clear.... Hence why I said that accidents do happen.... Have appt with vets on Monday to discuss options and have her scanned... It could turn out that she is not pregnant after all and either way they will then both be booked in to be spayed neutered.... I was just simply pointing out that because these things happen it doesn't make an irresponsible owner... I only wish i knew those special knickers were useless.... I really did do everything to keep them apart thought I did a good job obviously wasn't careful enough


Did anyone see them mate and when did she finish her season.

If she's off her food I'd be concerned about PYO


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Nuttytart72 said:


> I dont normally post things but felt I had to..... As my cavalier bitch is possibly pregnant and she is 10 months old.... I am not an irresponsible owner by any means both her an my 2 and half yr old cavalier are pedigree well looked after and weren't bought to breed or make a quick buck they are pets never intended or wanted to breed them...they have Jabs, chipped vets regular etc... Spoilt rotten... This has been completley unplanned and an accident even had the special knickers for her... I don't know yet if she is definatley pregnant and upon phoning the vets today I was told the only way they could find out is by scanning her but scanner is not available til next week... From what I have read it's very likely off her food quiet and teets are prominent.... If she is she will get the best care i can give.... Just wanted to stress that accidents do happen and it doesn't really make someone a bad owner


By the way.

Accidents do happen, yes. Maybe that doesn't make you an irresponsible owner.

The fact that you have not taken responsibility for the accident and taken the appropriate steps to safeguard your PUPPY, who is going to become a Mother whilst still a baby herself, does make you irresponsible.

Very irresponsible, in my opinion.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, and btw, you will not be able to register the pups with the KC.

In regards to health tests we mean these - http://www.dogbreedhealth.com/cavalier-king-charles-spaniel/

_Parents should be tested for:
_

_CC/DE Dry Eye Curly Coat (eyes produce no tears, skin very dry, coat curly and coarse)_
_EF Episodic Falling Syndrome (involuntary muscle spasms)_
*Unofficial (breed club) schemes*

_Mitral Valve Disease (MVD) Heart scheme: both parents clear of heart murmur at two and a half years and grandparents clear at 5 years. MVD has a very high incidence in the breed with 50% developing heart murmurs by the age of 5 years. Many Cavaliers will die prematurely from this disease._
_No dog should be bred before 2 and a half years of age_

Which are completely different to health checks your vet provides.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Nuttytart72 said:


> Both have been checked for all conditions and are both healthy I am dealing with the situation perhaps I should have made that clear.... Hence why I said that accidents do happen.... Have appt with vets on Monday to discuss options and have her scanned... It could turn out that she is not pregnant after all and either way they will then both be booked in to be spayed neutered.... I was just simply pointing out that because these things happen it doesn't make an irresponsible owner... I only wish i knew those special knickers were useless.... I really did do everything to keep them apart thought I did a good job obviously wasn't careful enough


What do you mean, "checked for all conditions"? The vet sounding their hearts and peering into their eyes doesn't qualify.

Have they had the appropriate tests for their Breed?

You need to know that Cavaliers are not the best at whelping and motherhood either. My Sister used to show and Breed Cavaliers and it isn't at all unusual for a litter to need handrearing.

Are you considering allowing your pup to have these pups?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Nuttytart72 said:


> Both have been checked for all conditions and are both healthy I am dealing with the situation perhaps I should have made that clear.... Hence why I said that accidents do happen.... Have appt with vets on Monday to discuss options and have her scanned... It could turn out that she is not pregnant after all and either way they will then both be booked in to be spayed neutered.... I was just simply pointing out that because these things happen it doesn't make an irresponsible owner... I only wish i knew those special knickers were useless.... I really did do everything to keep them apart thought I did a good job obviously wasn't careful enough


Checked.......... or tested? There's a big difference & the tests for CM/SM in Cavs involve an MRI, so they are costly & as she is very young (too young to breed, as has been repeatedly emphasised here) she may not show the condition.

IIRC Cavs are a breed that is being bred at an older than average age for a dog of their size in order to exclude dogs that develop it from spreading the disease even more.

As can be seen on this report only 25% presented with the disease at a year, but by the age of 6 70% of dogs were affected:

http://cavaliercampaign.com/cavalier-king-charles-spaniel-health-issues/


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

10mth old puppy possibly pregnant but not an irresponsible owner???? .... really???!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Nuttytart72 said:


> As my cavalier bitch is possibly pregnant and she is 10 months old....


Don't do it.

If you care *anything *about your Cavalier girl don't do it. *Get mismate now.*

Apart from breeding an unhealth-tested line and apart from the fact these puppies can not be registered ....Cavaliers are still very immature at 10months ...the bitch will be extremely frightened both at the whelping and at having to nurture puppies. There is also a very great chance she may have to have a cesarian section as she is so young. (So have a couple of grand at the ready). Let's hope she isn't pregnant but if she is, you have a chance to stop this happening. Take it.

J


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I do find this utterly heart breaking! Your PUPPY is possibly pregnant, yes accidents do happen but its how you deal with them accidents that determines if you are responsible or not! She is still a puppy, she's is not physically or mentally prepared for pups! Are you prepared to try and hand rear puppies if she decides she has no interest? Very hard to keep puppies alive in the first few weeks. Be responsible and get your dog the mismating jab...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Is your appointment with the vet today @Nuttytart72 ?

If your puppy is infact pregnant... hopefully you make the correct decision.


----------

